# As promised FOXES!



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

They have settled in and here they are. They were bred by the late Alan Reice. Thanks to Norah for letting me have this trio.









She does have 4 legs honest lol
























Fav Pic


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my word. I can put that on the unrealistic wish list of mine.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh wow!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Very lovely, i hope they do well for you!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thats wonderful.Alan was so keen to help out new members,I'm sure you will do him proud.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone, just got to wait for the buck to do his duties. Will hopefully getting that 1st place soon. Got the latest babies from your foxes sarah so sort through soon, cant do it yet as they are crazy mad hoppers at the moment.


----------

